# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  التقويم الجامعي2008\2009

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
الزملاء الكرام.. طلاب و طالبات جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه,

ارفق لكم التقويم الجامعي للعام الدراسي 2008\2009 متمنيا لكم اجمل الاوقات

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور يا كبير على التقويم بالرغم اني مش طالب  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مشكور يا كبير على التقويم بالرغم اني مش طالب


هلا عالي... وشكرا على مرورك ولعيونك كل التقويم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

نذكر الطلاب بأن التقويم للعام الدراسي الجديد 2008\2009 مرفق في الاعلى..

----------


## ابو عبود

بارك الله بك

----------

